# 457 visa application in progress, question on authorized recipient adding



## BigD (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello all,

I posted here several months ago wondering why my visa was taking so long (or so I thought). Here is a quick summary-

-Entered Australia and working (entered under travel visa, thought I had valid work visa). Work tried to file tax papers, found out did not hold valid visa. Went to Sydney office, applied for visa, granted Bridging E with work provision. Denied visa on grounds of lack of work experience. Realized work applied for wrong sponsorship name (motor mechanic best suited on main list of options, however First Class Metal Machinist is better suited). Work re-applied for sponsorship under better suited field, all the while I was contacting Immi via phone. I did not contact the correct departments and fallow the correct procedure. So when the company finally got the sponsorship approval, I had overstayed the Bridging E visa.

-Left Australia with my own purchased plane ticket.

-Applied to TRA for First Class Metal Machinist- Successful

-Sent 457 visa on November '09. Case officer requests further information: Proof of health insurance.

-Private Health insurance accepted 6 days later. Sent to case officer.

-I contacted the department (same time I made my first post on this forum) as to why its taking so long. They informed me that they can pick up your case 35 days after you submit further information (proof of my health insurance), and a "department standard" decision within 3 months from lodgement.

now the fun begins. My boss called the department the other day to find out whats taking so long... Now he wants to be added as a person who can contact and discuss my visa with the department. However, once added, he is now the main contact for my visa, and by which all information is passed too. I don't have a problem with this, because he is my boss, and needs be back working... But all he wants to do is apply pressure to the case officer because he is a business owner that needs my skills. Honestly, why else would a country have a 457 visa program if not to allow its business owners to find skills elsewhere when they cannot find it on-shore.

However, It has been my opinion that the more you bug the case officers (squeaky wheel syndrome), the quicker they throw you away and on with the next. I really want to return and work and pay taxes, but have heard time and time again that case officers use 10% "reason" and 90% "how they are feeling that day"... as if its the luck of the draw and less of the skills.

Has anyone else been in a similar situation?
Cheers, D.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

On your earlier thread BigD - http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/3209-am-i-missing-something.html , you'll see that Xdorota had posted re the possibility of a black mark/ re-entry ban because of the overstaying and perhaps a belated awareness of that is being reviewed.

Case officers were copping plenty of flak during November/December last year in having to field thousands of enquireies from a lot of PR applicants affected because of regulation changes made throughout 2009 and applications put on hold so likely there were many not feeling so good though I'd suspect it is more the processing than the feeling off and in fact there could be something of a suspicious feeling in relation to an employer changing the sponsorship position description to suit an applicant if that is what has happened, for yes, with everything in order a 457 should be processed reasonably promptly.

I doubt that COs will respond positively to being put under pressure and instead of ringing perhaps a Post Lodgement Enquiry by email would be appropriate if you haven't tried that yet - Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship and if your prospective boss is now the go to man, it'd not hurt for him to do a revision with Dale Carnegie by the reading of your comments on him.


----------



## BigD (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Wanderer,

Ya, I've sent very polite emails asking for "status updates". The response is typically generic and vague.

Thanks again,
D


----------

